# Does Anyone Know What's Happened To Nothingland?



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 23, 2004)

If you go to http://www.nothingland.com/ you just get a page saying, "Sorry we're closed" followed by "We've hit the road and it's paved with good intentions..."

It's been like that for a day now. Does anyone know if this is a move to another server or a change of forum software, or are they down for the forseeable future?


----------



## Berandor (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothingland is the past. The present is naught. The future? You will have to look for it yourself.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 23, 2004)

for several weeks now they have been talking about the change.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 23, 2004)

change...?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothingland has been consigned to dust. It is that from which it came: nothing.


----------



## Snoweel (Dec 24, 2004)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Does anyone know




Yes.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

So y'all don't know either?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 24, 2004)

If there were such a place called Nothingland, by definition, it would be an oxymoron.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2004)

so, it disappeared in a puff of logic?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, it disappeared in a puff of logic?



 It was only a matter of time, really.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 24, 2004)

_Instructions for getting to the new site removed._

Apparently, the new non-Nothingland site is a big secret, or enough of one not to tell you how to get there. Trust me, though, it's nothing special. Not bad, but they tried a little too hard with this one.

Still good for blowing off steam, though.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

I take it your nothingland username won't work.  Ugh, can't be bothered ot register again.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 24, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I take it your nothingland username won't work.



 Nah, the site's gone.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 25, 2004)

Dimwhit, you spoiler! Edit your post. Only the mentally fit are wont to be among the damned.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 25, 2004)

Dimwhit, thank you for editing your post!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> _... _big secret, or enough of one not to tell you how to get there.



 I think some people just don't want the instructions in the open.

Which is why I e-mailed them to Johnny even before you posted them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 25, 2004)

Curses, should have caused havoc by quoting him before he edited that post.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 25, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Curses, should have caused havoc by quoting him before he edited that post.



 It's not like it's all that hard to figure out...

Just find the unmarked icon on the page that leads to the new Nothingland, or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah, it's  n ot difficult, but we're hoping to keep Izrador out.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's n ot difficult, but we're hoping to keep Izrador out.



 Let's hope he's not Gleemax. 

On a second thought, let's hope that he is Gleemax - 'cause otherwise we could end up with both Izrador _and_ Gleemax.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 25, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Let's hope he's not Gleemax.
> 
> On a second thought, let's hope that he is Gleemax - 'cause otherwise we could end up with both Izrador _and_ Gleemax.



I don't think he's smart enough to keep up a schtick this long.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 25, 2004)

Gleemax is an alien brain in a jar, not a schtick. He can't help but be what he is, just like we can't help but hate him for it.

edit: Izrador was the ultimate troll. The ultimate force for evil campaigning for Bush? More to the point, who came up with the Izrador character for Midnight anyway? Could there be a link between the previous poster in this thread and Nothingland's most notorious troll? I guess only one person knows the truth.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 26, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> More to the point, who came up with the Izrador character for Midnight anyway?



It's hard to remember, there was a lot of simultaneous development going on between Greg, Jeff, and I in the early days. I want to say that Greg named Izrador when he was working on the Gencon preview, but then I can't even remember if he wrote that whole thing, because I know I did the prepress work on it.

Ah well, the Sundering of Nothingland seems to have cast Izrador out. Let's just pray for whatever Website he was banished to.


----------



## KarmaInferno (Dec 27, 2004)

I knew NTL was moving, but not where to.

Then I went on vacation.

I get back to see the closed sign.

I am lost.

 


-karma


----------



## Berandor (Dec 27, 2004)

Do it like American Beauty:
imdb


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2004)

KarmaInferno said:
			
		

> I knew NTL was moving, but not where to.
> 
> Then I went on vacation.
> 
> ...




Hunt and ye shall find. Wouldn't it be silly for them to close the old site and not leave any way for people to find the new one? That's be downright evil, I'd say.


----------



## KarmaInferno (Dec 27, 2004)

I have seen the light.

Hallelujah.


-karma


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2004)

KarmaInferno said:
			
		

> I have seen the light.
> 
> Hallelujah.
> 
> ...



 Good. 'cause I tried to e-mail you but it didn't work.


----------



## Dave G (Dec 27, 2004)

What? Nothing? 


...Damn!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 27, 2004)

The Damnation Army?

 How... B-movie.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 27, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> The Damnation Army?
> 
> How... B-movie.




More like a bad TV series.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 28, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hunt and ye shall find. Wouldn't it be silly for them to close the old site and not leave any way for people to find the new one? That's be downright evil, I'd say.




This forum so needs a sardonic smiley.

Follow up: Found it, had a look around. If this is the best evil can do Armageddon's gonna consist of nannies rounding up small children and sending them to their rooms.

(The sound you hear is Professor Moriarty rototilling the cemetary.)


----------



## BOZ (Dec 28, 2004)

hmm, time to start poking around...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't get it.

What's the deal with the site in the first place?

Any background on it? Is it like RPG.net or ENWorld or something?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 29, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I don't get it.
> 
> What's the deal with the site in the first place?
> 
> Any background on it? Is it like RPG.net or ENWorld or something?



Is that sarcasm, or honest curiosity?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 30, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Is that sarcasm, or honest curiosity?



Honest curiosity. My reputation must be following me...


----------



## diaglo (Dec 30, 2004)

many of the regulars there were regulars here way back when...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 30, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Honest curiosity. My reputation must be following me...



The short answer is that Nothingland was originally a spinoff site where people could go to do all the things they cannot do here. You can cuss, flame others, talk about sex, religion, pr0n, and (depending on which incarnation of the board) post pr0n. The community is tiny compared to here, so everyone is pretty tight. As a result, it takes a while for Noobs to start being accepted rather than flamed for being new. There are quite a few people now who never had anything to do with ENWorld, but the number of ENWorlders or former ENWorlders still outnumbers the others. Its not a place to be if you can't take some heat. You need thick skin if you become a regular. So to summarize, it's the seedy after hours lounge for ENWorlders, or as I like to think of it, gamers behaving badly.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 30, 2004)

It's a frat party gone bad.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 30, 2004)

TB Must be a GOD there!



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> The short answer is that Nothingland was originally a spinoff site where people could go to do all the things they cannot do here. You can cuss, flame others, talk about sex, religion, pr0n, and (depending on which incarnation of the board) post pr0n. The community is tiny compared to here, so everyone is pretty tight. As a result, it takes a while for Noobs to start being accepted rather than flamed for being new. There are quite a few people now who never had anything to do with ENWorld, but the number of ENWorlders or former ENWorlders still outnumbers the others. Its not a place to be if you can't take some heat. You need thick skin if you become a regular. So to summarize, it's the seedy after hours lounge for ENWorlders, or as I like to think of it, gamers behaving badly.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 30, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> TB Must be a GOD there!



Yep, he's a regular, and I think he has more clout there than me.


----------



## Droid101 (Dec 31, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> More like a bad TV series.



Okay, we get it already.  This is the fourth post in this thread where you badmouth the new boards.  One will suffice.

Nobody asked anybody to go to the new boards.  If you don't like it, don't go.  Quit bashing it.

[/angryrant]



			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> As a result, it takes a while for Noobs to start being accepted rather than flamed for being new.  Its not a place to be if you can't take some heat. You need thick skin if you become a regular.



With the new names everybody has, it's not like that anymore.  Everybody is created equal.  You have to earn the heat you're gonna take now.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 31, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> With the new names everybody has, it's not like that anymore. Everybody is created equal. You have to earn the heat you're gonna take now.



People are too busy figuring out who is who right now. Nevertheless, neophytes should still be pretty easy to spot when they wander in, and when that happens, they will still get razzed.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 1, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> People are too busy figuring out who is who right now. Nevertheless, neophytes should still be pretty easy to spot when they wander in, and when that happens, they will still get razzed.



I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree.

I spend a majority of my time over there, and we haven't been giving anyone a hard time who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 1, 2005)

It is a dark and evil place.  Stay away!  Stay away from this horrible abomination!


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 1, 2005)

The place is so evil even my avatar has a goatee.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Jan 1, 2005)

Well I say good riddiance! Nothingland was just a big rip-off of Nutkinland anyway.

http://p078.ezboard.com/bnutkinland


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 1, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Well I say good riddiance! Nothingland was just a big rip-off of Nutkinland anyway.
> 
> http://p078.ezboard.com/bnutkinland



 The important thing is not to get bitter.

Let the upstarts have their little fun. Your time will come again and 
NUTKINLAND MAY (perhaps, if the stars are right, the admins are willing and EZBoards get a better interface) RISE ONCE MORE!!!elleven11!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> TB Must be a GOD there!




He's a regular, as am I. So is Psion. There are (or were, until recently) a number of EN World regulars, past and present, that hang out there.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> He's a regular, as am I. So is Psion.



 Some day, I, too, shall become a regular there.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Jan 2, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> The short answer is that Nothingland was originally a spinoff site where people could go to do all the things they cannot do here. You can cuss, flame others, talk about sex, religion, pr0n, and (depending on which incarnation of the board) post pr0n. The community is tiny compared to here, so everyone is pretty tight. As a result, it takes a while for Noobs to start being accepted rather than flamed for being new. There are quite a few people now who never had anything to do with ENWorld, but the number of ENWorlders or former ENWorlders still outnumbers the others. Its not a place to be if you can't take some heat. You need thick skin if you become a regular. So to summarize, it's the seedy after hours lounge for ENWorlders, or as I like to think of it, gamers behaving badly.




Your history isn't really correct, Nutkinland was never a spin off of EN World.
The best quote I can give that explains our site is, "Respect is earned, but so is contempt."


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 2, 2005)

Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> Your history isn't really correct, Nutkinland was never a spin off of EN World.



Well, I'm hardly the official spokesperson.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll never understand the obsession which exists over Nutkinland, et al.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 2, 2005)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> He's a regular, as am I. So is Psion. There are (or were, until recently) a number of EN World regulars, past and present, that hang out there.



I'm a regular there too.  I've recently changed my screen name over there though.  And you know, when I was a noob, I don't think anyone ever flamed me.  It's a rough and tumble place, but not mean.  Well, except to those who richly deserve it.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm a regular, too.  Different screen name on the new boards, though.  

One way to describe Nothingland would be to say that if you're the sort of person who could get into a bar fight, then drink a beer with the guy, you might fit in.  The new boards have a bit of a different tone, though.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Some day, I, too, shall become a regular there.




To be honest, I thought it would go without saying that you're a regular there. You're such a strong presence here and there, after all.

And yeah, Buttercup is a regular, too, and a good voice of reason.

There are plenty other regulars there that hang out here, too, so don't feel left out if I don't mention you. Not enough memory in my shallow brain pan


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> There are plenty other regulars there that hang out here, too, so don't feel left out if I don't mention you. Not enough memory in my shallow brain pan



 Nah, I was just being silly. See, I haven't really posted on the new board yet, so I'm arguably not a regular on it.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> TB Must be a GOD there!




i don't know about that, but he definitely does seem to be well respected there.  

hmm, i don't get the whole name change thing... if it's to create confusion, it's certainly working - i have no idea who is who for the most part anymore...  but they still know me!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know about that, but he definitely does seem to be well respected there.
> 
> hmm, i don't get the whole name change thing... if it's to create confusion, it's certainly working - i have no idea who is who for the most part anymore... but they still know me!



 Piratecat is now known as Snoweel. Dunno about the others as I haven't been there much so far.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 2, 2005)

Boz, if you need to know who someone is, just ask.  I would be happy to help out.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 2, 2005)

Well then, who is Izrador these days?


----------



## Trainz (Jan 2, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Well then, who is Izrador these days?




I frankly don't know... my queen. 

It'd be fun if indeed some new alts were busted.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 3, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Boz, if you need to know who someone is, just ask.  I would be happy to help out.




too lazy.    i'd rather just treat everyone as new people.    although, if someone told me who they were/are...


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 3, 2005)

Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> The best quote I can give that explains our site is, "Respect is earned, but so is contempt."




The beauty of Nutkinland was that it was possible to get both in (more or less) equal measures.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 3, 2005)

I would consider myself a regular there, but I don't know of others would agree. I visit almost daily, but while I read a lot, I don't comment on each thread that I view.

I've got a new username, as well, but I think my humor, style, and tendency for astute observations give me away if you really try. Which, frankly, I don't think anyone will do because they're all looking for more prominent users like Gez, leopold, or Izzy.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I've got a new username, as well, but I think my humor, style, and tendency for astute observations give me away if you really try.



 You also link to your homepage in your profile, don't you?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You also link to your homepage in your profile, don't you?



 Yes. Yes, I do. But I figured nobody would bother to read user profiles, anyway


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Berandor, I liked your avatar and posting style and was looking for prominent users so I checked it out. 

BTW, if someone here is missing a post, they might want to read the EN World rules. Specifically, 'Keep it civil' and 'Keep it clean.'


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 3, 2005)

I guess in my mind, I've always gotten Nothing Land and Nutikin Land mixed up.

I'll have to go hunting this weekend.

Is this a work appropirate site or is it better left for the afterhours?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Berandor, I liked your avatar and posting style



Thanks


> and was looking for prominent users



 Well, no luck there, then 

JoeG: Well, it's dark. And wether it's work safe depends on your work, I guess. Cursing may crop up everywhere, but prôn only in specially designated areas.


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought everyone knew that Izrador was KidCthulu's alt?

I always thought of ENWorld as the back room of the game shop where the old pros talked shop.  Nothingland was the alley out back right next to the strip club and liquor store where the cool kids smoked funny looking cigarettes and giggled at each other.

And hazing n00bs is sort of passe at this point.  And we only flamed the ones that started off swinging or posted a thread that said something like 'I AM A N00B!  PLEASE SMACK MY SHINY BOTTOM!'

Its a cool place, but if you have a thin skin there are probably better places for you.  You're free to say whatever you want.  If you act like a jerk others are free to explain to you why you'll never reproduce.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 4, 2005)

Correct.  Those with thin skin are usually the ones that get mad, coming running back to whatever board they usually post at and start posts like 'Nuthinland is Mean.'


----------



## A2Z (Jan 4, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Correct.  Those with thin skin are usually the ones that get mad, coming running back to whatever board they usually post at and start posts like 'Nuthinland is Mean.'



Nutkin/Nothingland IS mean! Well, I'm mean... grrr!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I guess in my mind, I've always gotten Nothing Land and Nutikin Land mixed up.




i never noticed much of a difference between the two, other than the decided lack of squirrel themes on the former.



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Is this a work appropirate site or is it better left for the afterhours?




that's a judgement call, depending entirely on your place of business and how closely you are watched.    my advice, check it out after hours, and if you feel comfortable, go there at work.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i never noticed much of a difference between the two, other than the decided lack of squirrel themes on the former.



 The new place is different from both of these, though.

Of course, other than Nothingland, it's an actual fresh start.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 4, 2005)

not always a bad thing...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 5, 2005)

True, dat.

I like the new place a lot.


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 5, 2005)

I like to think of EN World as where I walk around in civilian clothing. But when I'm over at [Choose One of the Following!] Nutkin-Nothing-Neckface-Pumpkin-Damnation-Dreadful, Land-Town-Army-And Sinister, I tear off my cheap button-down shirt and reveal my true identity!

...And no, I'm not naked.

I have spandex underneath.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 5, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Correct.  Those with thin skin are usually the ones that get mad, coming running back to whatever board they usually post at and start posts like 'Nuthinland is Mean.'




Yeah, with often-seen corollary "gosh, but the language is harsh there."


----------



## Darkness (Jan 5, 2005)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> I have spandex underneath.



 I wondered about that. Because of your EN World sig pic, you see.


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2005)

The new place is nice.


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 6, 2005)

It's swell.


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Jan 7, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I take it your nothingland username won't work.  Ugh, can't be bothered ot register again.




Is it some identity thief that posted with your handle at that unholy place?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe John has an evil twin?


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay, so I give up already.  How _do_ you find this new site!

Is this going to be one of those freaky things were you end up feeling soooo stupid 'cause you couldn't get it?  Like that joke about the dog who goes into the hardware store and asks for a job?


----------



## BOZ (Jan 7, 2005)

oh wait, you mean you want to get into the No Sallys Club?


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 7, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Okay, so I give up already.  How _do_ you find this new site!
> 
> Is this going to be one of those freaky things were you end up feeling soooo stupid 'cause you couldn't get it?  Like that joke about the dog who goes into the hardware store and asks for a job?





It won't let me email you, or I'd be nice.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 7, 2005)

I have no idea how one would get there.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay!  Alright!  Enough with the taunting PMs already!

If you _*ig*_nats in your big white hats can figure out the riddle, so can I.  I'll ponder the page again for clues.

*goes back to what remains of Nutkinland*


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 7, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Do it like American Beauty:
> imdb



 quoted for Sally.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

*...then slaps himself and goes back to what remains of Nothingland instead*


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> quoted for Sally.



What the fujesus does _that_ mean?!  If I end up at Amazon.com one more time, I'm gonna scream!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 7, 2005)

I said, I HAVE NO IDEA HOW SOMEONE WOULD GET TO THE NEW BOARD.

Ahem.  ~points upward at last post~


----------



## Algolei (Jan 7, 2005)

Huh?

So you're saying the new board is at Amazon.com?

_I've looked there fiftyhundreddozen times!!_ :freakout:


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 7, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> So you're saying the new board is at Amazon.com?
> 
> _I've looked there fiftyhundreddozen times!!_ :freakout:



A one page website is only so big...

It's not like there's a 1x1 pixel link on the page or something.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 7, 2005)

At MY last post.  Grr.  Go to my first post in this thread.  Look at it CAREFULLY.  If that's not clear enough, tough nookies.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> At MY last post.  Grr.  Go to my first post in this thread.  Look at it CAREFULLY.  If that's not clear enough, tough nookies.



You're too nice.


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> At MY last post.  Grr.  Go to my first post in this thread.  Look at it CAREFULLY.  If that's not clear enough, tough nookies.




Pip pip?


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Algolei (Jan 8, 2005)

Great flaming holes, what are you talking about?  I hit "quote" on your post to find a link hidden in it, but I couldn't find one.  

Why must riddlers always riddle their posts with riddles?  Oh, why!  Why why why why why!!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 8, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Great flaming holes, what are you talking about? I hit "quote" on your post to find a link hidden in it, but I couldn't find one.
> 
> Why must riddlers always riddle their posts with riddles? Oh, why! Why why why why why!!




lol, you have GOT to be trolling at this point.


This is not a riddle.


----------



## Staffan (Jan 8, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Great flaming holes, what are you talking about?  I hit "quote" on your post to find a link hidden in it, but I couldn't find one.
> 
> Why must riddlers always riddle their posts with riddles?  Oh, why!  Why why why why why!!



I think it's time for CZ to give up and _sign_ off at this time. *Damn*.


----------



## Orblivia (Jan 8, 2005)

i think it went to hell.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 9, 2005)

i think algolei should go to hell.

(no, that's not an insult!  it's a hint!)


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 9, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i think algolei should go to hell.




...and enlist when he gets there.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 10, 2005)

Let's face it;  there are just some bad people over there.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm starting to think you guys are intentionally trying to misdirect me somehow.  And it's not working, 'cause I can't even find the _real_ board, never mind the _fake_ ones.

And please stop PMing me with directions on how to get to hothalflings.com, I'm probably the one who told _you_ guys about it. :curse:


----------



## Algolei (Jan 10, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> lol, you have GOT to be trolling at this point.



No, I was just watching _Zero Man_ at the time.  (Can't recommend it.)

Did you really figure out how to get to the new board that quick?



> This is not a riddle.



Okay, fine, so it's more like a puzzle.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 10, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Did you really figure out how to get to the new board that quick?




Yes, because it was exactly the same way I got to Nothingland in the first place.


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 10, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Yes, because it was exactly the same way I got to Nothingland in the first place.




No way!

*You* clicked the link in somebody's sig too?!?!?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 10, 2005)

Heck, there's a link on the old page isn't there?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 10, 2005)

I still think my American Beauty hint was great! Really subtle. I rock!


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 10, 2005)

Snoweel said:
			
		

> *You* clicked the link in somebody's sig too?!?!?





			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Heck, there's a link on the old page isn't there?



The hints are overwhelming...


----------



## Staffan (Jan 10, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Let's face it;  there are just some bad people over there.



A whole army of them, in fact. Damn them, the lot of them.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 11, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Heck, there's a link on the old page isn't there?



No, I've been all over it.



			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> I still think my American Beauty hint was great! Really subtle. I rock!



Subtlety does me no good.  Please paint all hints on rocks and throw them at my head.



			
				Droid101 said:
			
		

> The hints are overwhelming...



Huh?

_*I AM UNDERWHELMED!!  I AM UNDERWHELMED!!*_ :wail:


----------



## Staffan (Jan 11, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> No, I've been all over it.



Yes, there is.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Yes, there is.



Maybe it's a browser problem...?


----------



## Algolei (Jan 11, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Yes, there is.



Which old page are we talking about?


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 11, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Which old page are we talking about?



www.nothingland.com

If you can't find it by moving your mouse over it... why don't you try going to View -> Source and try to find it in there.

I can't really believe you're serious anymore, however.  Sorry.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 11, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I can't really believe you're serious anymore, however.  Sorry.




No, not even on teh infraweb could someone be THAT dense.  It has gone beyond the believable.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No, not even on teh infraweb could someone be THAT dense.  It has gone beyond the believable.



Aha!  You have revealed your hand!  Now I _know_ it must be hard to find!


----------



## Algolei (Jan 12, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> www.nothingland.com



Oh, there.  I thought you meant nutkinland.com.



> If you can't find it by moving your mouse over it... why don't you try going to View -> Source and try to find it in there.



How do I do that?



> I can't really believe you're serious anymore, however.  Sorry.



I bet you go to the Special Olympics and boo, don't you?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 12, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> General confusion




Alright, you're a personable enough fellow and it isn't like anyone wants to keep you out (that I know of), so shoot me an email at D_Drader at MSN.com and I'll let you in on the top secret URL of the new boards.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 12, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Droid101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you're at nothingland.com, at the top of your internet window, there is a button that says "View."  Click that.  Then, several other buttons should appear.  One of them says "Source."  Click that.  Then, scroll down, wayyy down, and do some investigating.  If you see any website on there other than nothingland.com, you may be in business.

If you don't have Microsoft Internet Explorer, then that might not work.  Oh well.

But really, if all that fails, email me at droid101 (at) gmail (dot) com, and I might provide a bigger hint.  But know this, by now, you will be ridiculed to no end at the new boards, so your only hope is adopting a new name and not looking back.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm sure he's already on the new boards with a new name and is laughing his behind off every time he posts here.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's already on the new boards with a new name and is laughing his behind off every time he posts here.




That was my thought as well.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's already on the new boards with a new name and is laughing his behind off every time he posts here.



Well that's okay.  We got enough laughs out of him, anyway.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not sure if I should say that but - initial appearances may be misleading.
 I guess that can be considered a hint.

 Though most will not find it useful anymore, having already  found the new site. Damn.


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's already on the new boards with a new name and is laughing his behind off every time he posts here.



 But, surely, Sally would _never_ do that!

I think he has been abducted by aliens and that his account has been taken over by his nephew.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 13, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's already on the new boards with a new name and is laughing his behind off every time he posts here.




No, I'm pretty sure that would be you. Care to give us any clues as to who you are on the new boards?


----------



## Algolei (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, okay, I figured it out several days ago when someone PMed me precise instructions and everything.  I just don't want to show up while you vultures are watching for new people, 'cause then you'll know right away who I am.

I've been reading some of the threads.  Who is Gleemax and why isn't she dead yet?  (Personally, I think it's Izrador; but only if he found someone smart to help him type out his sentences.  )

Awwww, now I'm all...uh...--what's that word that doesn't quite mean "horny?"--to go there immediately and sign up!

But first, I will need an excellent new board name.  One with an _untwistable_ stomach!!

And oh yeah, my nephew died on Boxing Day.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 13, 2005)

...and bondetamp:  Stop calling Cyberzombie "Surely."


----------



## BOZ (Jan 13, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I still think my American Beauty hint was great! Really subtle. I rock!




it worked for me, oddly enough.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 13, 2005)

My new ID, frankly, isn't all that much different from Cyberzombie.  I shoulda picked one more different than I did.

I don't know how great that rates as a clue, but it is Postcount +1.  I can maybe give you a better clue later.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> My new ID, frankly, isn't all that much different from Cyberzombie.  I shoulda picked one more different than I did.
> 
> I don't know how great that rates as a clue, but it is Postcount +1.  I can maybe give you a better clue later.



Decent hint, but I think it's one of those hints that there's no possible way to use until you actually know the answer.

My name is completely different from my current one.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 13, 2005)

so is mine.    unfortunately, someone else stole my old name...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 13, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Decent hint, but I think it's one of those hints that there's no possible way to use until you actually know the answer.




Well, you see, my Cyberzombie avatar/sig pics is... Death.  (From Sandman.)  And my new ID is... Death.  I have been more imaginative.    



			
				Droid101 said:
			
		

> My name is completely different from my current one.




Hell, I can't keep track of who some of my friends are that I talk to every day.  I'm very vague on everyone else.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 14, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> it worked for me, oddly enough.



I didn't get it.  What's it mean, anyway?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 14, 2005)

The American Beauty tag line is: "Look Closer"

So you should look closer at the old site.

Duh!


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm very vague on everyone else.



I don't think I've pissed you off too many times so far.

I'll have to work on that.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> My new ID, frankly, isn't all that much different from Cyberzombie.  I shoulda picked one more different than I did.
> 
> I don't know how great that rates as a clue, but it is Postcount +1.  I can maybe give you a better clue later.



I don't know, maybe you'd better give it to me in Spanish.

I wish I knew who more people were though. It's weird, you know these are all people you know but you don't know who's who. Of course some people are easy. Gleemax for one, his winning personality just shines through.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 14, 2005)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Of course some people are easy. Gleemax for one, his winning personality just shines through.



Am I just too daft to realize who Glee is?

Reapersaurus?  ArtQ?

I'm so lost...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Am I just too daft to realize who Glee is?




I'm not sure, either.  Apparently he gave it away somewhere, but I didn't read the thread, myself.  I've heard some rumours, but I'll I'm 100% sure on is that he is *not* Izrador.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, either.  Apparently he gave it away somewhere, but I didn't read the thread, myself.  I've heard some rumours, but I'll I'm 100% sure on is that he is *not* Izrador.



I think I know who it is now.  I think I liked it better back when he was banned...

As for Izrador... it bothers me that he's still at large.

Oh and I don't know which each of the Admins are.  I know the four users, but I just don't know which one is which.  I guess it doesn't really matter, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I think I know who it is now.  I think I liked it better back when he was banned...




I know for sure it's him.  And I liked it better then, too.  



			
				Droid101 said:
			
		

> As for Izrador... it bothers me that he's still at large.




My guess is Milo Rimbaldi.  Mostly posts in the situation room, rabid conservative... indicitive, though not conclusive.



			
				Droid101 said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't know which each of the Admins are.  I know the four users, but I just don't know which one is which.  I guess it doesn't really matter, though.




I know that, but you have to keep guessing.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Reapersaurus?  ArtQ?



ArtQ never posted in NKL or NTL anyway.
reapersaurus mostly lurks and probably wouldn't change his name.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 14, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> My guess is Milo Rimbaldi.  Mostly posts in the situation room, rabid conservative... indicitive, though not conclusive.



So where do you think Edena is?  I miss his nonsensical posts.  Really.

It's highly likely that he couldn't find the link to the new page and is too scared to post anywhere until he does.  Not even 131 character levels or 100' arms can save you then.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> So where do you think Edena is?  I miss his nonsensical posts.  Really.




Edena disappears regularly for some length of time.  Sort of like what Ruin Explorer does.  I assume he'll show up again sooner or later.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2005)

You miss Edena? Come to the Talking the Talk or the Playing the Game forums, and read the Industrial Revolution by Serpenteye. You could even join in, for turn 2.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You miss Edena? Come to the Talking the Talk or the Playing the Game forums, and read the Industrial Revolution by Serpenteye. You could even join in, for turn 2.



 Ah ha!  That's why he's gone.  He's not even looking for us if there's an IR going on.


----------



## Orblivia (Jan 15, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I think I know who it is now.  I think I liked it better back when he was banned...
> 
> As for Izrador... it bothers me that he's still at large.
> 
> Oh and I don't know which each of the Admins are.  I know the four users, but I just don't know which one is which.  I guess it doesn't really matter, though.






DMpeepee? 

KK?

OMG....Spoony!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2005)

Orblivia said:
			
		

> DMpeepee?
> 
> KK?
> 
> OMG....Spoony!!!



 Give the lady a cigar!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, you see, my Cyberzombie avatar/sig pics is... Death.  (From Sandman.)  And my new ID is... Death.  I have been more imaginative.




Okay so my last guess of  Shadowfiend was wrong then, 
bother. 
Ill figure it out yet
I think my profile gives me away at the moment, I'll have to change it soon.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 17, 2005)

gleemax = OTM?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> gleemax = OTM?



I think not.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not too bothered by who is who. For example, I don't care whether Milo was Izrador; all I kneed to know is that Milo's becoming the new board's Izzy.

Still, guessing is half the fun 

And I'd really like to know who Gez is.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> all I kneed to know is that Milo's becoming the new board's Izzy.



He is? Damn, I should really read the new board more. I don't know Milo from Adam.


----------



## Chacal (Jan 17, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> And I'd really like to know who Gez is.




Just wait for Aloysius to make that "may be" mistake  again 

Or  have some creative use of the english grammar in various threads.  
I wonder if he has to struggle hard to not blow his cover 


Chacal


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

It must be really tough for Gez and his brother...

Unless they do what I do, which ought to help anyone. 



Spoiler



I.e., _not_ posting.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't know who Gez is now.

And I'm still clueless as to who Shadowfiend is.  I hope it's not someone I used to dislike.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Milo is Izrador. I think Sennacharib is Leo, although its possible that it's Scut. Of course Gorgon could be Leo. I'm positive Flourpeddle is Bunny. Still completely confused on who Cyberzombie is, although I'm almost positive it isn't Gorgon, as he had previously claimed. Gorgon's posts just aren't in the same league...  The big question is whether D20 Dwarf = Izrador = Milo.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm, someone has claimed to be me already.


----------



## Snoweel (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeh that was me. Sorry.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 18, 2005)

Blix is Leo. I think.

ETA: And I agree about the difficulties of keeping one's identity a secret when you're a foreigner, Darkness.


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 18, 2005)

My guesses

Blix = Leo
Sennacherib = Scut
Gorgon = Stannis
Shadowfiend = Angramainyu (based soley on the pics he posted, looks like AngryManBoobs stuff)


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And I'm still clueless as to who Shadowfiend is.  I hope it's not someone I used to dislike.



I think I figured it out, so I asked him.  He said he was willing to tell me, but then I declined his offer.

I'd rather be in the dark.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 18, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out, so I asked him.  He said he was willing to tell me, but then I declined his offer.
> 
> I'd rather be in the dark.




I figured out who he is.  I think he posts a lot more now than he used to.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 18, 2005)

we need a scoresheet.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 19, 2005)

Are there any questions about who I am over there?


----------



## Algolei (Jan 19, 2005)

Who are you when you're at home?





			
				Snoweel said:
			
		

> Yeh that was me. Sorry.



Really, you too?  I missed that.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 19, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Who are you when you're at home?




Thanks for the identity crisis. I needed one of those.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2005)

Snoweel said:
			
		

> Yeh that was me. Sorry.



Did you mistake Algolei for a Dragonlance Continuity Director?


----------



## Berandor (Jan 19, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I figured out who he is.  I think he posts a lot more now than he used to.



 Well, who is it?

Tell me via PM, if you don't mind.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 19, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Did you mistake Algolei for a Dragonlance Continuity Director?



That would be ONE HECK OF A mistake.

I hate Dragonlance with a passion few women dream possible.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Well, who is it?
> 
> Tell me via PM, if you don't mind.



Cyberzombie is not a Community Supporter.

BTW, he has his information from me.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought anyone can write PMs, and only supporters receive them?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2005)

That would make my job as moderator a lot easier as people wouldn't need to post in Meta or e-mail me when they have a problem.
Alas, it's not the case.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 19, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Cyberzombie is not a Community Supporter.
> 
> BTW, he has his information from me.




It has never been an issue for Cyberzombie before this, although Cyberzombie is now thinking about becoming a Community Supporter now that Cyberzombie actually posts here more than once a week.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, what is Roman Virtue and why does Vampire Priest think that thing is me?

And why do flourpeddle's panties say "must be 8 years old to ride?"


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 27, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Okay, what is Roman Virtue




No one cares.



> and why does Vampire Priest think that thing is me?




Because it probably is. Troll!



> And why do flourpeddle's panties say "must be 8 years old to ride?"




All I know is that I wish I would have known her when I was 8 years old. Wait, that would have made her not born yet. Damn!


----------



## Berandor (Jan 27, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> All I know is that I wish I would have known her when I was 8 years old. Wait, that would have made her not born yet. Damn!



Dude, it's an aborted fetus. She's *still* not born.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 27, 2005)

Yuck.

And let me head this off before RV becomes my new Angelsboi:  _I AM NOT ROMAN VIRTUE!_  I may be able to post dumb, but I can't post that dumb.

(...and wasn't this thread seven pages long yesterday?  )


----------



## Berandor (Jan 27, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Yuck.
> 
> And let me head this off before RV becomes my new Angelsboi:  _I AM NOT ROMAN VIRTUE!_  I may be able to post dumb, but I can't post that dumb.
> 
> (...and wasn't this thread seven pages long yesterday?  )



 That's before the post count was doubled from 30 to 40 posts per page.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> That's before the post count was doubled from 30 to 40 posts per page.




Something _told_ me I was being mocked.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Something _told_ me I was being mocked.




You are, but not here. Go back to the current incarnation of Nothingland and check on your thread.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 27, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> That's before the post count was doubled from 30 to 40 posts per page.



 So would that be some of that new math?


----------



## Algolei (Jan 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Something _told_ me I was being mocked.



Oh.  No, that was me, over on the Grognard's Tavern board.

(_Dang_, your hearing is good!  )


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 27, 2005)

Algolei, just come clean.

You've been Gamecock all along.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 27, 2005)

I thought Gamecock was Limper.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 27, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought Gamecock was Limper.



Don't let him off that easily.

Admit it!  You're the Reverend!!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 27, 2005)

Dude, haven't you been paying attention? Everyone knows who I am over there. I'm definitely not The Reverend.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 27, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Dude, haven't you been paying attention? Everyone knows who I am over there. I'm definitely not The Reverend.



I don't know who you are.

And I was referring to Algolei.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought Gamecock was Limper.




i'm fairly sure he is.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You are, but not here. Go back to the current incarnation of Nothingland and check on your thread.



And how would one get there?   

(I kid, I kid.)


----------



## Algolei (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I'll come clean:  I haven't been able to think up a good name/schtick yet.  But as soon as I do, I'll join up.

Until now, I've been one of those lurkers everyone seems to hate.  Mwah ha ha ha ha!

Wait...is that schtick?!


----------



## Berandor (Jan 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So would that be some of that new math?



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115158


----------



## diaglo (Jan 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I thought Gamecock was Limper.





damn. i'm bad at this game.

i thought Gamecock was Dinkledog

:smacks forehead:


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115158




Ah, Piratecat math.  Interesting...


----------



## Dr. NRG (Jan 30, 2005)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> My guesses
> 
> Blix = Leo
> Sennacherib = Scut
> ...




The first three are accurate from what I can tell, although I have no idea about Shadowfiend.  My own ID there is pretty transparent to anyone that reads situation room as well.  In fact someone guessed it on day one in a PM.


----------



## ninthcouncil (Jan 30, 2005)

Who is Gez? I thought he was Viktor Karl Batrachian for a short while, owing to his use of the word "disparition" - which seems like one of Gez's "this must be the same in English as in French" formulations - but VKB seems to have somewhat different political views to Gez. Now I'm just confused  .


----------



## BOZ (Jan 31, 2005)

i thought sennacherib was sanackarib.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i thought sennacherib was sanackarib.




And here I always thought Sanackarib was snack 'en ribs.

[Homer]BBQ Pork ribs... yummy.[/Homer]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm Any guesses to my identity over there? I mostly lurk, and have really only had one flame war.   Oooh except I posted drunk when enworld was down, wonder if I gotmocked heavily?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hmm Any guesses to my identity over there? I mostly lurk, and have really only had one flame war.




Neckface?


----------



## Gez (Feb 1, 2005)

The guessing game is kinda funny. I still think Scut is Gamecockatrix (without the atrix), rather than Senna.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 1, 2005)

But Gamecock invited people to DC to crash at his house if they wanted to protest George W.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 1, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> But Gamecock invited people to DC to crash at his house if they wanted to protest George W.





well then wouldn't that make him, Psion?

Psion lives near DC.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> well then wouldn't that make him, Psion?
> 
> Psion lives near DC.





Call me crazy, but I don't picture Psion inviting a bunch of protesters to his house.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 1, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Call me crazy, but I don't picture Psion inviting a bunch of protesters to his house.





nah, i don't pic Psion inviting anyone doing anything at his pad.

but he was the closest poster i could think of ...


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 1, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> The guessing game is kinda funny. I still think Scut is Gamecockatrix (without the atrix), rather than Senna.





If Senna isn't Scut then he's doing an unbelievably good impression.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 1, 2005)

I know for sure who some of the people are, and the guesses as to their identities is rather amusing.

On the other tentacle, I'm not sure who either NRG or Gez is.  I suppose that shows you how much time I've been spending in the Situation Room.


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I know for sure who some of the people are, and the guesses as to their identities is rather amusing.
> 
> On the other tentacle, I'm not sure who either NRG or Gez is.  I suppose that shows you how much time I've been spending in the Situation Room.



Actually, I never went to the Situation Room back in Nothingland, but nowadays on "The New Board" I go in there quite frequently; it's not as bad as it used to be.  Probably because the real crazies are trying to hide who they used to be, so they try to subdue their crazy opinions.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh, now you did NOT just say that!  I went in there yesterday and came right back out after reading some particularly stupid drivel from Milo/Izrador.  Ick!

Man, do I miss my Ignore list.  ~weeps bitterly~


----------



## Algolei (Feb 2, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Actually, I never went to the Situation Room back in Nothingland, but nowadays on "The New Board" I go in there quite frequently; it's not as bad as it used to be.  Probably because the real crazies are trying to hide who they used to be, so they try to subdue their crazy opinions.



I believe you are implying that Nothingland was all my fault.  

Look, just because I don't post on your new boards doesn't mean your political forum should be allowed to mellow!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 2, 2005)

I think I know who Dr. NRG is... and he changed his sig, evil guy that he is.

And I'm no longer sure about Milo/Izzy - he posted something about Nazi Germany recently, and it was actually factually correct!


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 2, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> I believe you are implying that Nothingland was all my fault.
> 
> Look, just because I don't post on your new boards doesn't mean your political forum should be allowed to mellow!



Okay, well, it was mellow for the first few weeks, but it's starting to get back to normal.

I may have to stay out, soon.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I think I know who Dr. NRG is... and he changed his sig, evil guy that he is.
> 
> And I'm no longer sure about Milo/Izzy - he posted something about Nazi Germany recently, and it was actually factually correct!



 Just remember: even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Unless it's digital, in which case it probably makes "5"s look like "9"s.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Just remember: even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Unless it's digital, in which case it probably makes "5"s look like "9"s.



Izzy is "right" significantly more often than twice a day. More like 24/7.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Izzy is "right" significantly more often than twice a day. More like 24/7.



 I've killed people for puns less than that.

You keep that up, and I'll "out" your ID over there, Ro... well, you know who you are.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sorry.



 You are not!  I know your type!

~runs out of the thread, weeping bitterly~


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

True, but I've learned to fake it convincingly. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> True, but I've learned to fake it convincingly. Isn't that enough?



 No, it isn't, you *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*.

~kicks Darkness in the crotch and runs, weepingly bitterly, out of the thread again~


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 2, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You keep that up, and I'll "out" your ID over there, Ro... well, you know who you are.



He's Roman Virtue!!?!11/?  I knew it!!!!!1


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> He's Roman Virtue!!?!11/?  I knew it!!!!!1



 Yep, you caught him!  He quite clearly decided that Piratecat shouldn't have all the fun.  Piratecat = Edena, and now Darkness = Roman Virtue.


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 2, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Piratecat = Edena



If that were true, my head would explode.   

Figuratively and literally.  I mean it!!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> He's Roman Virtue!!?!11/?  I knew it!!!!!1



Am not.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> If that were true, my head would explode.
> 
> Figuratively and literally.  I mean it!!



 I thought everyone knew that.  He's the most successful troll in the history of teh infraweb!!!!!


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 2, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Droid101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*no response, seems to be a headless corpse*


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 2, 2005)

*A second headless corpse stands motionless*


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

Damn.  Why'd I have to bag those two?  It's never that easy with Izrador and Kahuna!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2005)

I love this thread. Makes me want to try this new incarnation of The Forum That Must Not Be Named. Now, the question is, do I pick a different username... hmm.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 3, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That Must Not Be Named. Now, the question is, do I pick a different username... hmm.




Fair warning: If you choose a different username, you are subject to being ridiculed by me in the most cruel manner.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually, I don't mind the heckling. Besides, if you have a different username over there and so do I then how the heck will we know who we are heckling?

Wait a minute, that's the fun part.   

The reality is that I'm likely to be more of a lurker over there. I don't have any strong political views. So far, I like what I've seen in the Post Exchange and I'll likely end up being a regular lurker in Warfare Simulation and Barracks.

KF72


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 3, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yep, you caught him!  He quite clearly decided that Piratecat shouldn't have all the fun.  Piratecat = Edena, and now Darkness = Roman Virtue.



If Piratecat is Edena, and Darkness is Roman Virtue, who am I? Maybe I'm nobody. Oh god, someone please help me!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 3, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> If Piratecat is Edena, and Darkness is Roman Virtue, who am I? Maybe I'm nobody. Oh god, someone please help me!



Warfield?


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Warfield?



Don't make the rest of my body explode.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 3, 2005)

We already know warfield is Piratecat. *Says the headless body, still standing*


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 3, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> If Piratecat is Edena, and Darkness is Roman Virtue, who am I? Maybe I'm nobody. Oh god, someone please help me!



 Hmm.  You're Kahuna Burger.


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 3, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  You're Kahuna Burger.



_Twitches._

That's worse than being nobody.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 3, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> _Twitches._
> 
> That's worse than being nobody.



 Exactly!

I'm feeling EVAL today.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> We already know warfield is Piratecat. *Says the headless body, still standing*



Yeah, but we also know that Ashwyn is Ashwyn so the answer needed to be weird rather than correct.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we also know that Ashwyn is Ashwyn so the answer needed to be weird rather than correct.



 Quit being so logical!  You're ruining it for me!  ~runs out of the thread weeping~


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2005)

**Slaad mode**

Turquoise bicycle shoe fins actualize radishes greenly!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 5, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Turquoise bicycle shoe fins actualize radishes greenly!



Ohhhhh, okay. Now I feel much better. Thanks.


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 7, 2005)

Darkstar is awesome.

I just needed to say that.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Turquoise bicycle shoe fins actualize radishes greenly!



 But only on Tuesdays when the fish is bright in the everorange sky.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2005)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Inconceivable!



 I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the point. I'm too lazy to Google up the appropriate online comic strip, though.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

That's so evil of you!!!!!

~runs out of the thread, weeping bitterly~


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I do not think that word means what you think it means.




But he sure uses it a lot. 

The Auld Grump, found the handbasket.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> But he sure uses it a lot.
> 
> The Auld Grump, found the handbasket.



 But is it a pink plastic handbasket?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## BOZ (Feb 14, 2005)

it puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 14, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> it puts the lotion in the basket.



 Eww!  Now that is going off in the totally wrong direction!

Not that the pink plastic handbasket is all that kiddie safe, though...


----------

